
She Posted a Bad Yelp Review. Then Her Nightmare Began - Jerry2
https://www.thedailybeast.com/she-posted-a-bad-yelp-review-then-her-nightmare-began
======
finnthehuman
I only read the first two stories. Seems to be another case of people who
don't take the internet seriously when they spew their bile into in, but then
take it very seriously when bile comes back in their direction.

Here's a quote from a thing I once read that seems to be scratching around the
core of the issue:

>ten years ago Steve 'Asshole' Jobs played a hilarious prank on all the
digitally-illiterate 20th century luddites by pick-pocketing their ol' trust,
reliable telephones and replaced them with computers instead. Tee-hee! Let's
see if they notice the difference! And then he promptly died.

>The result, we see today, is a stratified understanding of "the internet".

>One level consists of everyone who really knows what the internet is. The
internet's early adopters were a bunch of nerdy white males out of touch with
society, guilty as charged. Annoying athiests and such. The thing is that this
group (which I count myself among) knows how communities online function
because they've been part of them for decades. [...]

>Another level, the social media level, is what Fruit Juice Jobs foisted onto
the unsuspecting public who now think they understand current technology and
the state of the art of digital communications. Of course, they don't. [...]
This decade-young group has no experience in what the internet actually and
take no personal responsibility for their own online safety. For instance,
they assume or act like a) Twitter will be around forever and b)Twitter can
just block the bad guys and create a peaceful, harmonious online community.
They cede all personal responsibility to a corporate hiearchy, like they were
customers in a fast-food joint demanding to speak to a manager or some shit.

~~~
MRD85
I see this trend with online dating. About 90% of the women I meet online have
a huge level of exposed information. After exchanging only a few messages with
someone I typically know enough about them to find their LinkedIn, Facebook,
Instagram, etc. This is useful since I can see if they look like their photos,
seem to be a real person, etc. This is just the tip of the iceberg if someone
wants to go down that path.

This led to me being careful about what I show the world. I have a public
Instagram on which I only put select photos, photos which wouldn't interfere
with employment, dating, etc. I occasionally search myself to look for
exposure.

------
MRD85
I find these things very hard to read since they're typically written from
only one perspective and usually written to make a point. It always leaves me
unsure which side to take.

~~~
zamazingo
> “Thanks for a sloppy drunken night, she snorts coke off my c*ck like a
> champ,” another anonymous user wrote.

What would be the other perspective you need in this context?

~~~
MRD85
What did their behaviour actually look like at the bachelorette night? A bunch
of drunk people acting horrible and then playing the victim isn't anything
new. Bachelors and bachelorettes having one last night of sexual debauchery
isn't anything new.

I worked in bars when I was younger and it showed me how horrible normal
people can act.

------
subpixel
“I’ll just drag a business through the mud on the internet using my real name
on a service designed to efficiently track my activity - what could possibly
go wrong?”

~~~
sushid
That doesn’t making doxxing and general harassment appropriate in my opinion.

